# 1-2-2010 plowing video!



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi there guys and gals! So I've been plowing for about 3 years now, but these are the first videos that I have taken. It was about 6" of the light and fluffy stuff  . Let me know what you think!






This one is the first one that I did, I had the camera steadied on the dashboard, so it's a little bumpy.





Be safe and good luck out there!
Aaron

Comments and questions are always appreciated.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

That first driveway should have taken 2:00 min not 6:34

On that one, work right to left starting with the back-drag against the steps. Don't stop halfway up the drive and then come back to push further. This only adds time. 

Right to left, cleaning everything to your right as you work left. You will be out of there in half the time and you could plow 40 driveways in the time it takes to do 20 that way.

Just trying to help.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

timmy1;952247 said:


> That first driveway should have taken 2:00 min not 6:34
> 
> On that one, work right to left starting with the back-drag against the steps. Don't stop halfway up the drive and then come back to push further. This only adds time.
> 
> ...


Good point there Timmy. Thing is, it was the last one on my route, so I wasn't really worried about if it took me a few minutes extra. But I will definitely keep your suggestions in mind.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

On the second one, only backdrag away from the steps 6-8 feet, lift blade while backing at the 8 foot mark. Back up 2 more feet, drop blade and hook it to the right. No need to backdrag it 40 feet then plow it back down there again.

Only a suggestion

and good song buy the way


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

timmy1;952264 said:


> On the second one, only backdrag away from the steps 6-8 feet, lift blade while backing at the 8 foot mark. Back up 2 more feet, drop blade and hook it to the right. No need to backdrag it 40 feet then plow it back down there again.
> 
> Only a suggestion
> 
> and good song buy the way


Yet again, another good point. Thanks!


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

We will have you a pro in no time. There is a pattern to every driveway. Have a game plan with your first and last pass. Left --> right/ or right <-- left. Snow away from house/building or prevailing wind. 

Just think, if you can save just 2 pushes on every one, you can push 5 more with the same time/fuel/energy.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

timmy1;952294 said:


> We will have you a pro in no time. There is a pattern to every driveway. Have a game plan with your first and last pass. Left --> right/ or right <-- left. Snow away from house/building or prevailing wind.
> 
> Just think, if you can save just 2 pushes on every one, you can push 5 more with the same time/fuel/energy.


Very true. Comparing from the first storm to the second storm of the season, I at least dropped 2-5 minutes per driveway, (also this time it wasn't wet and heavy), but once you get the cob webs off, and a system down. Then you can really rock.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice videos good chioce in tunes also


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

And always push your first pass straitblade. A 8 foot blade clears 8 feet straitblade or 6.8 foot angled. 

This is especially helpful on roads or long drives. You can plow it 14" wider with the same effort. Hug the right side straitbladed on the way in, Angled right on your way out.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

deere615;952362 said:


> Nice videos good chioce in tunes also


Thank you!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

timmy1;952365 said:


> And always push your first pass straitblade. A 8 foot blade clears 8 feet straitblade or 6.8 foot angled.
> 
> This is especially helpful on roads or long drives. You can plow it 14" wider with the same effort. Hug the right side straitbladed on the way in, Angled right on your way out.


"*Hug the right side straitbladed on the way in, Angled right on your way out."*

Which video are you referring too?


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

neither really, Just rule of thumb.

Let's say you're going to plow the second one left to right, which is what you did.

You're first pass in on the very left side of driveway (house) would be a straitblade. Then back up, angle right and work all the snow down and to the right. Keeping everything to you're left clean so there is no need to go back.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

timmy1;952365 said:


> And always push your first pass straitblade. A 8 foot blade clears 8 feet straitblade or 6.8 foot angled.
> 
> This is especially helpful on roads or long drives. You can plow it 14" wider with the same effort. Hug the right side straitbladed on the way in, Angled right on your way out.





timmy1;952402 said:


> neither really, Just rule of thumb.
> 
> Let's say you're going to plow the second one left to right, which is what you did.
> 
> You're first pass in on the very left side of driveway (house) would be a straitblade. Then back up, angle right and work all the snow down and to the right. Keeping everything to you're left clean so there is no need to go back.


Yeah it makes sense. That is the biggest pita on my route. Just with the entrance and stuff, not very easy to navigate. I'll take some pics so you can see what I am looking at.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice videos. Next time get a video with the camera outside the truck. Good choice in music too.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Quality SR;952428 said:


> Nice videos. Next time get a video with the camera outside the truck. Good choice in music too.


Thanks, Yeah next time I will try and get different angled shots.


----------

